# The Flash is coming to Smallville!



## luvroftheWord (Oct 9, 2004)

On Wednesday, October 20, another DC Comics character, the Flash, will make an appearance on Smallville. Of course, since the setting for the show is high school years, it will be a young Flash. But still, this episode is destined to be a classic with the potential for a spinoff TV series dedicated to the Flash himself.

Anyway, just passing that info along. It should be a great episode.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 9, 2004)

I heard a rumor of this a while back. Should be good.


----------



## smellingsalts (Oct 21, 2004)

The show last night was interesting. Too bad Bart the Flash was a crook. It's funny how Clark was trying to get Bart to change from being stealer to being good. I was thinking, Clark, your not God, Bart has to receive salvation from Jesus to be free from the sin of stealing. Idiots! Now that's Man-centered salvation!


----------



## dkicklig (Oct 21, 2004)

It was funny when Flash mentioned at the end that he was going to try and find other people like he and Clark, and then maybe start a club or "league".


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smellingsalts_
> The show last night was interesting. Too bad Bart the Flash was a crook. It's funny how Clark was trying to get Bart to change from being stealer to being good. I was thinking, Clark, your not God, Bart has to receive salvation from Jesus to be free from the sin of stealing. Idiots! Now that's Man-centered salvation!



While this is true, what they were doing is focusing on the "goodness" of the man who will become Superman. They always do a good job of that on this show.

Why doesn't Superman just go crazy and become King of the earth? Smallville does a good job of showing us the development of Clarks character.


----------



## pastorway (Oct 21, 2004)

excellent episode!!

It is fascinating to me how they have built up a back story through the ages that show that Superman was coming to earth! I look forward to how that will unwind.

I wonder how they will handle the death of Dr. Swann (Christopher Reeves)?

Phillip


----------



## luvroftheWord (Oct 22, 2004)

This week's show was excellent! I loved Bart Allen as the Flash. There were so many references to the comics, like Bart wearing red and yellow in the episode, running on the water, and when Clark finds Bart's fake ID's in his backpack with the names Jay Garrick, Barry Allen, and Wally West. The Justice League reference at the end was awesome, too.

I think Margot Kidder's character will replace Dr. Swann on the show. I just wonder how they will play off Dr. Swann's death.


----------

